
Biz Stone: Twitter has no IPO, funding plans - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/138953/biz-stone-twitter-has-no-ipo-funding-plans
======
smashing
Why is it so hard to take a site about "Information Technology" seriously when
the only four comments on an article are comment SPAM?

